# CANDIDA CONNECTION



## FIGMENTUM (Jan 28, 2008)

My theory is as follows ? I believe that depersonalisation and de-realisation are in actual fact physiological in their nature. Have you heard of Candida? Candida is a yeast that is found in our gut ? as long as its under control it causes no problems when ever it gets out of control it causes more problems than you could ever imagine ? and guess what - stress, drugs, bad diets, alcohol amongst other things lead to over growth of candida.

My symptoms did not lift until I started to treat the candida overgrowth that I was experiencing ? this is the truth and it makes more sence than any other theory I have ever read!! If one person reads this and gives it a go then at least I have helped one person ? but really I know what it is was like to suffer day on day and never feel like the person you once were.

Firstly you should research candida and its symptoms, then check out two products, oxypowder and threelac, these worked for me, of course I?m not endorsing these or pushing them on anyone but it really cured me from the torture i mean it!!! Please if anyone tries this let me know and the others on the forum ? many thanks and good luck


----------



## alexmuzio23 (Sep 16, 2008)

when my dp first started i search the internet for hours trying to figure out what the hell was wrong with me. Then i came across candida overgrowth and i was convienced that this was what i had considering all the symptoms lined up. so i bought all the candida kits and stuff and did the diet relegiously for about 2 months. no yeast no sugar just protien and vegies. my body felt amazing but my depersonalization never seemed to get better. i was getting really frustrated to the point where i really was doubting that candida overgrowth was acutally the problem. So what i did is i needed to know for sure if this was the problem. i paid $170 to get my blood checked for toxins and 2 weeks later the tes results came back negative. she told me that i had a slight overgrwth in my small intestine but nothing substantial enough to cause the fog in my head. so if any are torn between candida overgrowth or depersonalization. i would suggest process of elimination. for me it wasnt candida overgowth but who knows for other people. im still suffering till this day but im trying to stay convident that this will pass and one day i will see the sun again.


----------

